# Purple Tagged Plumbing



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I got a purple tag on some plumbing we were working on. Never got one before... thank god it wasent a red tag


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I take by the Moo on the toilet the inspector wanted a heavy person toilet.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Atleast on the lower pic they took pride in the graffiti!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

At least you know who did it

It was moose and Swagg..... Idiot painted their names on the walls

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like the gangs are trying to take over.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

So I guess since Moose and Swagg Used purple then their all about reclaimed waste water?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Has to be the dumbest graffiti I've ever seen LOL


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Plumbdog said:


> So I guess since Moose and Swagg Used purple then their all about reclaimed waste water?


 That reclaimers gang are a tough lot. I Once rumbled with moose and Swagg. Us Potables cleaned house lol!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok who brought the purple primer in setting fixtures?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr moose!


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Who would claim a public bathroom as there territory?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

AWWGH said:


> Who would claim a public bathroom as there territory?


not public, remod on 1930's East Atlanta Home :thumbsup:

Fun Fact: The owner is keeping the floor tile


----------

